# Stackin the Beaver! (Pic Heavy)



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've successfully taken beaver through the ice now and I'm pumped! I made half a dozen sets the other day and checked them this morning.....Woot! Pulled 3 through the ice. 2 20 pounders and a 40 pounder.

The hard work paid off. I let these sets soak from Monday till this morning. 3 out of 6 ain't bad. The last time I set there I didn't get a single taker, I think because I pulled them the next day and didn't give them time to settle down.

2 beavers came on baited sets and one came on a channel set.

I was experimenting with different bait layouts and 2 of the 3 I made hit. The third one was chewed but didn't go off. Won't try that configuration again!




























This bait worked...









So did this one...









The one that didn't go off had a green stick threaded longways onto one of the triggers. 

Now the fun begins....Time to start skinning:lol:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice! Fun isn't it?


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Congrats.... I would love to get one of those some day to hang on my wall.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Great work there!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice job!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, 

I've got 2 fully skinned and am working on the third.......And I still got to flesh them and put them up! Why do I do this again?


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice Job........Mack


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Way to go. Your having a great beaver year.



What are you doing with them. When I get enough I am going to get a blanket made.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

congrats. i still remember my firsts. unfotunatly i dont have alot of beaver oppertunity here. i am on the river tho and i think i might have to put out a set or two tomorrow.

thanks for the pics.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Fur-minator said:


> Way to go. Your having a great beaver year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exactly what i'm planning on.


I figure 10-15 for a blanket, and possibly a few more for some hats!

I just found a new spot monday. the lodge is at least 8 feet out of the water, and its over 25 feet across. Biggest one I've ever seen! You can see it clearly on live maps satelite photos!

Hopefully I can take several out of there...


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice job on the under ice beavers!! When I trap them under ice I check after a minimum 5 nights the longer you leave it quite there I believe the better your catch will be. Chopping, drilling, cutting, whatever way you make your holes I believe spooks them especially when setting around the lodge so it looks like you learned the lesson to let your sets go more nights before disturbing them again. Great job! Now if they get smart to the baited 330's, which usually happens set snare poles that is my favorite method of under ice beaver trapping. OT


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice job,how could ya not love beaver!!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

griffondog said:


>


 

outstanding!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Congrats man. I think you are getting hooked on these things. It happened to me 4 years ago and its gotten worse every year. 

I just went out today to pull some sets that had been in for a few weeks with no activity. Two of the three had large beavers in them. One was a castor mound set and the other a baited 330. 

Here is a word or advice when trapping beavers durring a UP winter dont forget the kids sled !!!

I thought I would be hauling out three empty 330s instead I have 80# of beaver and 3 330's. There was no way on snowshoes I could get them before dark. They are now soaking on the bottom of the river till tomorrow morning first thing.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

nice beavs!!!:coolgleam


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

way to go jason!!! thats awesome!!! congrats on the catches


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Firefighter,

Thanks for sharing your beaver trapping adventure with us.

3 out 6 is a great result, especially for under the ice sets.

Continued Good Luck on your Trapline!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Send em to Moyle after fleshing. They hit pretty heavy to flesh them.


----------



## Ricky Missum (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice catch!


----------

